# Camp-clutter



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

We've been doing this for a while now, but something still eludes me. Why is it that when I get camp set up, there seems to be an inordinate amount of junk all over my site? No, we don't display tons of "yard-art" or decorate our site.

Here's the un-packing list: Awning-extended; ground capret-layed; ice box-by the steps; folding table-unfolded; grill-on folding table; folding chairs-unfolded (3-4); dog-tethered; kennel-under pinbox; bicycles-parked under awning; folding trash can-by the door; picnic table-close to/under awning.

It doesn't seem like much. Sometimes I'll set up the LPG burner for boiling crawfish, which makes a mess anyway, but I clean that up when done. Maybe its just the way the awning is mounted from the entry door back that makes it seem as if everything is gathered close to the door.

Does anyone have some pointers for organizing their campsite?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Set up a chair, grab a cold beer from cooler, sit down and relax( pointer 1)

I just try to set things up so I do not trip over anything and the 'hot' things are away from the kids area as much as possible. My problem is always getting every thing put away the same way when I pack up.

John


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

We have about the same amount of stuff that we put out. Except for the dog parts. It generally doesnt seem too cluttered until the kids get out of truck and start throwing toys everywhere.

Then I just use the excuse its not clutter, its children (me point to daughter and son)! In which my wife replys yes, all three and points to me too.

Seriously though, sounds like you are keeping things in a specific spot, probably just the fact that a lot of it seems to be by the awning that makes it look or seem to be cluttered.

Kosin Trouble


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Park the bikes under the pin box area, you can get pads or use a foam noodle to protect people from hitting the hitch itself.

We only use a cooler on longer trips, the fridge holds and cools things pretty fast. We pre-freeze water bottles too.

Sounds like you have an average setup to me. Grab a Mike's Hard Lemonade and consider its time to relax.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Grab a Mike's Hard Lemonade and consider its time to relax.


And what more can any of us really offer, after sage advice like that!

Just one more reason Steve is my personal savior!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> there seems to be an inordinate amount of junk


Just remember, one man's junk is another man's treasure.

Unless you are just inordinately worried about "appearances", don't worry about it.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok - I'm really not as anal-retentive as this sounds when written, but I like an organized site too and came to the conclusion this past weekend that the awning bars slanted back and attached to the TT actually added to that "cluttered look". Try detaching them and standing them straight down at the corner. Squares off the picture just enough to "feel right" AND (here's the safety feature!) opens the entire area at the awning-ends for walk-through without being flattened by the awning-brace


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That works great, Wolfie...

Until the dog wraps his lead around it about 12 times!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We're trying something new, we are trying to figure out the bare minimum to carry in the truck and trailer, no bikes, no cooler, no carpet unless we're staying somewhere for a while, no folding table, leave the DW and one of the twins home, just the basics







. I can't stand spending forever cleaning up and packing on Sunday morning when we're heading home.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

camping479 said:


> I can't stand spending forever cleaning up and packing on Sunday morning when we're heading home.
> Mike
> [snapback]109315[/snapback]​


I'm with you, Mike. But then, it doesn't matter how little actually needs to be packed up that morning - departure prep just su**s!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> That works great, Wolfie...
> 
> Until the dog wraps his lead around it about 12 times!
> 
> ...


Doug's got a good point. For all you dog-campers out there (whether or not you stand your awning supports straight up) ..... consider an X-Pen (aka Exercise Pen) for your 4 legged(s). Like a big playpen - the dogs can walk around, play ball, etc......just can't run all over your site - unless you buy enough to fence more space. They won't get wrapped around trees & can't charge the bike-rider that passes by or the elderly couple who's out for a stroll. Better yet, they also can't charge to the end of their line and snap their necks (believe me - it happens!).

We fence the entire space under the awning (+ more) - covering both doors (you can either have a full circle X-Pen or leave the end open and put lattice on the trailer-side to keep the dogs from under-TT adventures.) The dogs have some freedom when outside, there's no chance they can bolt outside & be loose (yep - even the trained ones do that!) and its VERY nice to just open the door at 3AM when he begs to go out. If we want to be under the awning but NOT sitting with the dogs (dinner, visitors, wet dogs, etc), the X-pen is simple to move to another area. Different kinds have different types of gates, including full opening, walk-thrus for humans....so its all quite convenient. (ps. They also don't weigh much for the convenience & dog-comfort they provide). The circle of fencing is quite strong, but if you're concerned about Fido tipping it over, stake it down in a few places. If you set the X-pen up outside the awning, just be sure to provide shade cloth and/or tarping against rain, etc.

http://www.petco.com and search "x-pens'


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL - I have two dogs that laugh at the idea of anything short of a 6' fence. I'll leave those to the toy dogs.









During the day I just move their chains out far enough not to get wrapped around camp stuff, and at night I attach them to the camper so e can let them out in the morning for their potty break.


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

This is exactly the kind of input I was looking for. Yes, appearance is an issue. The 5er is gorgeous and I hate anything that disrupts those beautiful lines. Just me. Hey, it was expensive and I want it looking impressive! Car-porting the awning is a great idea as well as the doggie pen. My Golden likes to scratch out a cool spot somewhere arround the entry side tires and under the trailer. Last weekend she found herself in a small lake though as her little "bed" flooded. This makes for very messy greetings when we emerge from our dry shelter. As long as she has adequate shade, she is fine. No charging or barking issues with her so we are not opposed to leaving her unattended for a little while. We've never had any complaints from management or neighbors concerning the dog; in fact we have had numerous compliments on her behavior when left alone.

As far as the other stuff, maybe if I spent a little more bread and got some top-end camping gear it will look less cluttered. We use mostly Coleman accessories which are fine quality, just not necessarilly astectially appealing.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Get a bigger awning


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I thought we were the only ones that spent to much time packing up because of having to much stuff out. It took all these years to find this out. I can't wait to tell the DH! You mean in all reality it is a camping thing?

But how come everyone else is done packing and heading home a long time before we are?

Linda


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We usually have everything with us But with the Add-a-room on most of the stuff is lined along the walls so it doesn't look to bad and it also helps to hold the walls straight
And from the outside it looks great

Don


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Move the bikes away from the awning area, lose the cooler or at least lessen the size because with careful planning the refrigerator holds everything for an entire weekend minus the beer and move the cooler to under the hitch area. Most CG's have picnic table, so a small weatherproof table for the grill can be put on the outskirts of the awning area too and this way you wont have the smoke smell inside the TT. Save the awning area for chairs and the picnic table. Maybe everyone doesn't need a chair either since you have the picnic table. I keep one of the small tv tray type tables in the camper now for extra kitchen counterspace. It is a place for the smoothie maker (margaritas) or the crockpot too. If you need another table for outside, you could use that or take your kitchen table outside and then put it back when finished. I also sometimes serve the food inside on the kitchen table to keep the flies off the food and then we eat outside weather permitting. I like a nice organized space which is why I carry my 3 rugs. I use a tarp underneath them to keep the dampness away. If it rains, we roll them towards the camper, collapse the chairs and store under the camper and then fold the tarp over the rugs. When the rain ends, we fold the tarp back down and roll the dry rugs back out and we are back in business.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I see nothing wrong with the amount of gear you have out. Grab a chair and a cold brew and head down to the river/lake and relax....


----------

